# Giant Rat Eats a Popsicle



## Precarious (Jan 7, 2012)

A Capybara (a Peruvian species of rat that can get up to 140 lbs) begs for a popsicle.


----------



## jcal (Jan 7, 2012)

I wonder now long it took for it(capybara) to train her( human).


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 7, 2012)

I want a pair. :lol:


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 7, 2012)

Wonder what the neighbors would think if you walked one on a leash?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 7, 2012)

lunarstorm said:


> Wonder what the neighbors would think if you walked one on a leash?


Who cares?!?! You're walking a giant rat! Too cool for school. :cool2: Any trash talk would just be pure jealousy. :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Jan 7, 2012)

lunarstorm said:


> Wonder what the neighbors would think if you walked one on a leash?


There is video of them walking it on a leash if you go to their YouTube channel!

I would seriouslove to have something like this. If only I had some property for it to run around on.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 7, 2012)

"That's one big hairless dog."


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 7, 2012)

i want a mantis big enough to catch and eat a weta :gun_bandana:


----------



## Precarious (Jan 7, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> i want a mantis big enough to catch and eat a weta :gun_bandana:


Meet Mega Mantis (Plistospilota guineensis)...


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2012)

Ha. I remember watching those vids awhile back.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 8, 2012)

I did not know it was a kind of rat!


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2012)

I want one! :lol:


----------



## gripen (Jan 8, 2012)

ismart said:


> I want one! :lol:


go to the amazon and you can have one


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2012)

how sweet!!!


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 8, 2012)

Precarious said:


> A Capybara (a Peruvian species of rat that can get up to 140 lbs) begs for a popsicle.


Very nice!

They actually belong to the Guinea pig family.Thanks they are not rats!


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 19, 2012)

H-e-l-l!!! That looks like a rat on steroids!


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> Very nice!
> 
> They actually belong to the Guinea pig family.Thanks they are not rats!


Correct. Same family as Guinea pigs and they are one of two in the genus.


----------



## mkayum (Feb 21, 2012)

Neat! My cat does exactly like this large guinea pig's begging! My cat knew about three sign language; If I sign "sit" he sits, if I sign "want", he will raise his right paw as begging in order to get a treat. Sometimes I would sign "food" , he'd go straight to his food bowl. I'm deaf, of course. Haha. Thank for sharing, with us, Precarious!


----------

